# Johnson City, TN (F) B&T in Danger in its' own Home



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

There's a long story this young college students Plea, he'd contacted me 6-8 weeks ago, and before I could help him he re-homed his alpha bitch on Craigslist to someone that claimed many things all lies, and now he has the dog back. Dog is in danger with this college students own father.
I have personally met this dog, she's very friendly to people, however, I believe she should be with GSD experienced folks. No other dogs however, she may be acclimated to an alpha male that she may submit too. Below is the email I recieved, if anyone can help this girl, she is in Imminent Danger. I tried to tell this man to take her to AC as a last resort, but he's so worried they will put her down. Yet his own father is threatening to shoot her. 

My name is BD Snow and I talked to you on the phone earlier today about my German Shephard, Tara who needs a place by the end of this week or else my father will put her down. She is 5, has all her shots and is spayed. She is full blooded eastern German.
Tara is great with people and kids.
She was trained as a guard dog for our farm and has a high prey drive, therefore, is not good with other dogs or cats, unless trained to be that way. We have successfully acclimated her to a few other dogs with no problems, but time was required to do so.
She is easily trained and obeys a firm authority.
Thank you for your time and prompt feedback as her time is limited,
423-923-7078
[email protected]

BD Snow


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

She's beautiful. If I didn't already have 2 dogs, I would go for her in a heartbeat. I hope someone can help her!!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG what is wrong with people - shoot her for what reason? :help::help: 
There are rescue resources in TN:
www.saveourshepherds.org Located in Memphis

http://germanshepherd.rescueme.org/Tennessee

www.petfinder.com/shelters/TN602.html GSD Rescue of E Tennessee, actually isn't a shelter, all dogs are in foster homes.

This person should start calling immediately.....
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I will ask Amy with GSD rescue of E. TN but right now things are so tight and not enough foster homes (isnt that always the case ha). There are two dogs being pulled between this week and next week. 

With this situation being the way that it is, I will ask but like I said, its all full up :/


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I could help transport if a Rescue in Texas has room for her.


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Amy is all ready aware of her and can't take her, I'm full too, just took in some pups and they will be here for 3 weeks, ugh.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I sent an e-mail to the owner of the dog giving a few rescue options - told him to start contacting folks immediately. Everyone is probably in the same boat, but his situation sounds so dire maybe there's a chance they can help, or refer him elsewhere. I cannot comprehend a parent behaving in this manner. 
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I figured she would be, she usually is lol. I havent talked to her in a few days so it was a good excuse.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Anja1Blue said:


> I sent an e-mail to the owner of the dog giving a few rescue options - told him to start contacting folks immediately. Everyone is probably in the same boat, but his situation sounds so dire maybe there's a chance they can help, or refer him elsewhere. I cannot comprehend a parent behaving in this manner.



Sadly that is the norm for around here. Its not uncommon for people to take their dog out back and shoot it. While I dont condone the actions, if you take the dog out of the picture and never knew about it its a good chance hes a really nice guy. Again not saying that I agree with the action at all, but alot of people down here dont view dogs as anything more than tools or animals. No need for them, then get rid of them.


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

called this guy and left him a message this morning as another rescue lady called me and told me they could place this girl. He's never called me or the other lady. same ol same ol, these people just don't get it.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

deblewellen said:


> called this guy and left him a message this morning as another rescue lady called me and told me they could place this girl. He's never called me or the other lady. same ol same ol, these people just don't get it.


All you can do is scratch your head and wonder how these people get through life. I'm almost hoping the whole thing is a hoax, because if not that poor beautiful girl is probably gone by now.
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH1 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

